# Problem opening CC.



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

Hi Shaun,

I am having problems opening CC in my browser.
I am using Firefox and I have tried internet explorer with the same result.


If I open my browser, then click on my CC bookmark the CC homepage opens and the little scrolling list of things opening up whizzes through and then hangs part way.
My processor is at 100%, memory at 70-80% and nothing works.

The point at which CC hangs is where this is showing in the list of things on the front page:



> Waiting: P4-hkz7snaqrrsiu-tmnazqgc21gdmh7s-if-v6exp3-v6exp3-v4.netric.gstatic.com…


 
This doesn't happen with your other forums, or any other forums and websites, just CC.

To get this far I had to log on in PetChat and then open CC in a second tab. That seems to work fine.

Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

I have just tried it again and same problem but a different hang point.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Mar 2013)

Maybe an advert on the frontpage when you aren't logged in is causing it to hang during page rendering. Just a thought


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2013)

I've got similar problems on Firefox but OK on Explorer 8. Only CC, haven't tried it on another pc yet but it worked OK on my phone but Firefox hung every time including in safe mode.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Mar 2013)

I had a problem earlier that all my browsers crashed as soon as I tried to come onto CC so I had to install the NoJavaScript plugin on firefox before I could get in as it kept hanging on one of the scripts Shaun has runing when I try to log into CC.


----------



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I had a problem earlier that all my browsers crashed as soon as I tried to come onto CC so I had to install the NoJavaScript plugin on firefox before I could get in as it kept hanging on one of the scripts Shaun has runing when I try to log into CC.


I will try that.


----------



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

OK, so far so good.
CC looks different but works.

No smilies, no pop ups though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Mar 2013)

I can get on here on on the phone but pc keeps crashing. Windows XP Firefox and latest Flash player.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Mar 2013)

Night Train said:


> OK, so far so good.
> CC looks different but works.
> 
> No smilies, no pop ups though.



if you right mouse click you can allow and disallow individual javascripts on the site.


----------



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> if you right mouse click you can allow and disallow individual javascripts on the site.


Yes, just been doing that on CC and other sites.
It is looking better.
Don't really understand what it is doing but it is doing it fine now, I think.
Thank you.


----------



## Night Train (9 Mar 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I can get on here on on the phone but pc keeps crashing. Windows XP Firefox and latest Flash player.


Sounds like the same thing I was getting.


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Mar 2013)

Just tried to get in again and it locked my pc up, so I've turned it off and gone to bed to listen to music and read Kerrang.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Mar 2013)

I've been having trouble all day too. It's fine once logged in but logging in is very difficult as it just freezes and won't respond. I've got in this time by logging in to 4 of Shaun's other sites before this one would open.

What's going on?


----------



## Andy_R (9 Mar 2013)

Dodgy script in one of the add ons. Normal service will be resumed soon....I hope....


----------



## compo (10 Mar 2013)

Unable to use CC on my wife's computer (tower) but no problems on my laptop. My wife runs XP Pro and Firefox while I use W7 and Firefox. It works fine on my wife's computer in Internet Explorer, it is only Firefox with a problem.

Sorry to say this but I am glad others are also having the same problems. I thought it was a problem with us but knowing it isn't only us is reassuring.


----------



## Octet (10 Mar 2013)

I've had similar issues, I had to disable JS to get on the site.
It seems to be an issue regarding viglink.com, I shall inspect further and see what is causing it and report back if I find anything new, in the mean time hopefully one of the admins can resolve the problem.

Firefox 19.0.2


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2013)

Same issue with JavaScript on both Safari & FF (Mac OS X). Fine after I've logged in.


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2013)

I enabled an extra feature to Viglink on Friday night which seems to have caused the problem. It was only intended to display to guests, but of course impacts on members who are not logged in too.

I've disabled it now, so do a forced re-load of CC (CTRL + F5) and it should fix it.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2013)

Nice one Shaun, after the same problems that others were having I gave up last night. Just tried and straight in. Cheers


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2013)

Sorted here too, browsing as guest now no problem, and no need to disable anything to get signed in. Thanks Shaun.


----------



## derrick (10 Mar 2013)

Working fine today.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Mar 2013)

I am back in, so breathe a sigh of relief.....

...Although some of the P&L crew might be sighing for another reason.......


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

I also had issues for a time yesterday and again earlier today (sunday) where it caused the browser to hang up etc. No real clues, just tried again from time to time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Mar 2013)

No problem logging in this afternoon. Thanks Shaun.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2013)

aha, I had this problem repeatedly on Firefox, but now working OK.


----------



## matthat (10 Mar 2013)

Cheers for your work shaun!! I struggled yesterday on chrome thought i'd done something to laptop!! All good today, keep up the good work team!!


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2013)

matthat said:


> Cheers for your work shaun!! I struggled yesterday on chrome thought i'd done something to laptop!! All good today, keep up the good work team!!


 
I thought I'd done something to someone else's laptop! phew, in the clear 

Yes thanks Shaun for sorting it so promptly


----------



## Night Train (10 Mar 2013)

Cheers Shaun.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Mar 2013)

Don't know if it's related, but the computers at my works run Bullguard antivirus/firewall, and go bonkers claiming the CC page host is scanning ports.


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Don't know if it's related, but the computers at my works run Bullguard antivirus/firewall, and go bonkers claiming the CC page host is scanning ports.


 
There shouldn't be anything scanning ports - perhaps it's a false positive - can you provide any further detail?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> There shouldn't be anything scanning ports - perhaps it's a false positive - can you provide any further detail?


 
I'll see what I can find next week. Quite frankly BullGuard is poo anyway - It keeps saying the Domain Controller and Remote Desktop Server are attackers too.


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I'll see what I can find next week. Quite frankly BullGuard is poo anyway - It keeps saying the Domain Controller and Remote Desktop Server are attackers too.


 
 ... sounds like it is a bit confused ...


----------

